# Braided on Spinning reel?



## fender66 (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay...after doing a search and being distracted in about a dozen "enjoyable" different directions....I've decided to just post my question.

Anyone ever load braided on a spinning reel rig? I'm really tired of the line memory and twisting. Or...maybe I'll have the same problem with braided??? Answers, thoughts, suggestions???


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep. I use 10 lb PowerPro on my spinning rig. Love it.

I also use 4lb PowerPro on my ultralite spinning rig. You can barely see it!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 24, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Yep. I use 10 lb PowerPro on my spinning rig. Love it.
> 
> I also use 4lb PowerPro on my ultralite spinning rig. You can barely see it!




I think I know what I'm doing tonight.....any problems with line memory or twisting?


----------



## RivRunR (Aug 24, 2010)

I use 10 lb PowerPro on almost all my spinning reels...much more sensitive, you can feel every bump. Only downsides I can think of are a slight decrease in casting distance, less stretch = lighter drag setting, and you won't be able to "pop" loose hang-ups. You'll probably want to run a non-braid leader, I use 10 lb Vanish...makes it much easier when re-tying plugs. I use a 3-turn uni knot for my braid-to-leader connection, and you'll want to double check that connection since braid can slice thru your leader material depending on the knot you use.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 24, 2010)

I love braid on my spinning setups, I use 15lb power pro and contrary to the earlier statement I am able to Pop hangups by reeling as much as possible then before the drag kicks in just flip the bail. With the 15lb PP tho most of the time I end up dragging in whatever im hungup on :lol:.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 24, 2010)

Yup! I got 20lb on both of my spinning rods....love it! I'm like you, I got tired of all the mono memory and line twists. The extra sensitivity is a big plus as well.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 24, 2010)

Good advice guys.....I'm stringing one up tonight! Can't wait to give it a shot. THANKS!


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 24, 2010)

I have braid on every rod I own. I top out at 20lb for bass sized spinning gear. For smallies in moving water I use 10, I go no lower than 10lb, it just gets too thin for me. I use leaders for all techniques except frogs, buzzbaits, and spinnerbaits, but then I am also using a baitcaster. I have no problems popping out snags like stated before though. I love braid, I cannot deal with mono as a mainline anymore, it drives me crazy.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 24, 2010)

jkbirocz said:


> I use leaders for all techniques except.......



So, to you guys that are using leaders.....how long are they? I've never used a leader before. I did wind a spool tonight w/ PowerPro. Hopefully I'll get to try it out later this week.


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 24, 2010)

Leaders....so many answer. It depends on a lot of things. With crankbaits I use long leaders, to still give some stretch. Everything else generally around 3ft. If you are fishing really rocky areas, I usually go longer just to give more abrasion resistance. I fished straight braid without leaders for three or four years and still caught fish. Once I started using them I couldn't fish without them, it just gives the extra confidence that your line is "invisible" to the fish. I personally feel that most of the time the fish don't care about seeing the line, and that it has more to do with the sink rate. Since braid floats it slows the sink rate. This is another reason to use longer leaders in moving water. I use 20lb mono leaders for everything in lakes and 12lb flouro in rivers and creeks. There is no method to my madness...thats just what I use. I like the heavy leaders cause I am almost always using heavy baits for lake LM. An 8" jd baits fatdaddy on a 7/0 superline gammy will snap 12lb flouro when launched on a long heavy rod #-o 

Like most of fishing it is just about experimenting and figuring out what you like to use. Good Luck


----------



## Bubba (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll usually tie on a leader anywhere from 6-8ft long....that way you can use it awhile(with re-tying and such). Some people don't even use leaders with braids, I just feel abit better of the lack of visibility with the mono/flouro. I use 12lb mono with my 20lb braid.


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2010)

No leader for me, I tie straight to the jig. My setup is a shimano stradic on a 6 foot heavy spinning rod for skipping jigs. Love it!


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 25, 2010)

fender66 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I use 10 lb PowerPro on my spinning rig. Love it.
> ...



Nope - no problems at all.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 25, 2010)

fender66 said:


> jkbirocz said:
> 
> 
> > I use leaders for all techniques except.......
> ...



I only use leaders in really clear water. If so, I use 8 lb fluoro, usually 3 - 4 feet. I try not to use them unless I really have to.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dayum....This forum is the GREATEST...and it's because of the members. I love it here and thanks again guys!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2010)

Update:

Last night I fished with my newly loaded spinning reel. (loaded 10lb PowerPro)

I only threw plastics with it last night (except for about 10 casts with a topwater plug before I had to leave)..I fished it without a leader and here's my findings for those that are interested.

Love the way it casts. Travels farther and is quieter than mono. (I have previously been using 8lb mono).

I did have problems seeing my line. The line is nearly the same color as the lake I was fishing. I see pros and cons to this.

It was very hard to free when NOT fishing weedless. I was able to pull a couple pretty big trees up from the water and I had to go retrieve all 3 times. It did not break (not that I wanted it to, but I did give it some good tugging on).

I think I like this braided line. There didn't notice any twisting issues at all. I might be a little more skeptical to fish it on lakes/rivers that I'm not familiar with because of the NON breaking issue...but in those situations....I like the idea of using a leader. I have to give that a try next time. That will be a new concept for me but I'm looking forward to giving it a shot. Anyone tell me what kind of knots you are using for tying your leaders????

Now....if the fish were only biting last night....dad-gum-it!

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 26, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Anyone tell me what kind of knots you are using for tying your leaders????



I use a double uni-knot. Blood knot is probably stronger but way harder to tie!


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 26, 2010)

I also tie a back to back uni knot. I have had issues with blood knots pulling free when tying braid to mono/flouro. You can experiment with the number of loops you do with each line. I usually go with 5 on each side. When I am using lighter braided line, like 10lb, I do two more loops of the braid than I do with the mono. I have found that the thinner braid can cut the leader line, and that the extra wraps helps with this, probably distributes the load better, but who knows. I always do an odd number of loops, I heard somewhere that even numbers are bad mojo...and I just stuck with that, don't ask me why.

Another really good not is the Alberto knot, but that thing can be a pain to tie and if you make a small mistake you are going to pop the leader.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2010)

Uni-to-Uni (x3)


----------



## fender66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Worked with a leader tonight and I think I like it...however, I didn't hang up on anything tonight so I didn't get to give it a real "snag" test. That's okay with me too.


----------



## SkagBass (Jan 12, 2011)

If you get into a situation where you are having to cast the knot through the rod guides, you should look at the Slim Beauty knot. It can be tricky to tie but the advantage is that all of the cut tag ends are facing the same direction. So when casting they knot moves seamlessly through the guides.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2011)

SkagBass said:


> If you get into a situation where you are having to cast the knot through the rod guides, you should look at the Slim Beauty knot. It can be tricky to tie but the advantage is that all of the cut tag ends are facing the same direction. So when casting they knot moves seamlessly through the guides.



Thanks for the Tip!

https://www.netknots.com/html/slim_beauty_knot.html


----------



## Hooky1420 (Feb 17, 2011)

...After reading this thread yesterday, I went to Dick's sporting goods and picked up another spinning reel and rod, which I lined with braided line last night...

I am so weak... I give in so easily to fishing stuff!!! =P~


UPDATE: I put the rod in my truck this morning with a travel tackle bag just in case I was able to find a spot on my lunch break. Although I didn't catch anything, I was amazed at how smooth the line came off the reel. I really like that setup and am thinking about making at least one of my other spinning rods have braid on it. It was nice!!!


----------



## stratosjoe (Feb 17, 2011)

Chris, be sure and check the eyes on your rods. Sometimes the braid will chew thru the eyes on a less expensive rod. And never never never try and pull a snag out with barehand . voice of experience on both lol


----------



## screwballl (Feb 17, 2011)

I personally LOVE braid on a spinning reel. As for line twist, well a little never hurts and actually helps keep the braid strong. Right now I have one reel setup with 20lb. Power Pro green. Planning to put it to use this coming Sunday!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Feb 17, 2011)

stratosjoe said:


> Chris, be sure and check the eyes on your rods. Sometimes the braid will chew thru the eyes on a less expensive rod. And never never never try and pull a snag out with barehand . voice of experience on both lol




+1 on both suggestions! experienced both as well...


----------



## Musky Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

I use braid (30# test) on two of my spinning outfits...use them for senkos/unweighted plastics in pads
Plus I have a muskie outfit (spinning) that has 50# test, which I use for tubes (it also serves as a backup rod for bass fishing in pads/slop as well)
Tom


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 21, 2011)

On all of my spinning reels, at least one spool has braid.

The popping out snags can sometimes be an issue, but other times, I can simply pull hooks straight and get my lures back.

The only downsides I see are when the dye fades on the braid (I keep a sharpie marker with a slit cut into the felt tip for that) and when the braid gets frayed and limp.

The upside...you can tie a uni-to-uni on braid to braid and add more braid to your spool when it's time to "re-fill." The uni-to-uni will run right through your guides when you cast.

I pretty much use my braid until it's done...I will even load it off of one spool and onto another...so that the unused "backing line" is now the fresh line on top.


----------



## Darkoman (Feb 25, 2011)

I like braided line and use it mostly on my spinning outfits. I do use mono leader and I like long shock leaders. I wrap mono 3,4 times around the spool, and use uni to uni connection. This way when casting I always handle mono which will not cut into my fingers. Mono leader will also help with less line visibility and will help when you need some line stretching. Very important thing is to handle mono leader with your bare hands when landing a fish in a boat or land, as braid can make some pretty nasty cuts :shock:


----------



## Brine (Feb 25, 2011)

Alright, I'll be Negative Nelson. :roll: 

I don't like braid on my spinning stuff anymore. At least not on my bass stuff. I have 60# braid on my surf rigs, but that's only to aid in heaving 4oz weights with 11ft rods into Moby Dick territory.

Here's my problem with it on a couple different spinning applications. The first is that I like to throw a weightless (or almost weightless) trickworm/senko. I am 100% convinced I get less bites using braid. To me, it must be partly or solely attributed to the line visibility. Granted, in both applications, I am throwing this setup in slightly stained to clear water, and often times am working this setup slooooow therefore, the fish usually have plenty of time to inspect it. I usually wouldn't throw either setup in heavily stained water, but if I were to, I wouldn't be so against using it. If I were trying to get a reaction strike with a reaction bait/presentation, I'd have no concerns with the visibility, and in fact, could very well be using braid, because I would be fishing near, in, or around grass while fishing a reaction style bait, and I like how braid performs in grass. It quite simply slices through it compared to mono/flouro. I really like how you can "winch" in a fish quickly with braid and avoid having to dig out a 2# fish inside of a 5# mess of grass. I say this only if you're using heavy braid, like 40# stuff, on a stout rod. Rattletraps and flippin also get the nod with braid near thick vegetation. There is no fighting the fish. It's get their head up and reel hard to the boat. Anytime I'm throwing a frog, it's on braid for the same reason. That said, in open water, it's not for me. It's not just the visibility. I know I have missed fish using braid, and here is how. Braid is ultra sensitive *(so long as you are in direct contact with the lure)* but if you have any slack in your line, you will not feel the bite and given that it has no stretch when you raise your rod tip and lower it down, you can put 4ft of slack in your line very quickly. Also, and like fender said, it is more difficult to detect a strike watching your line using braid. (I haven't gotten the nerve to buy the yellow braid yet) but I've been told it helps. Don't get me wrong, I like braid, just not on every spinning application.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 4, 2011)

I use 50lb Power Pro on a MH spinning reel for lily pad frog fishing on windy days on the Potomac.


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 5, 2011)

I use the 20lb power pro on all my stuff. med action to ultra light.. i think ill try the Steath next time i re spool as its a little smoother.


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 6, 2011)

The line wearing out gear has me worried now. Will my fugi guides be ok with powerpro line? How well will the knot for a flurocarbon leader pass through the guides?


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 6, 2011)

it doesnt tear up guides like the old braid did.. now if your using 6 dollar walmart rods id be concerned. but you prob wouldnt have 15 dollars worth of line on a 6 dollar rod. i have braid on everything from a Shakespeare excursion rod to a St. Croix and have never had a problem.


----------



## bear7625 (Mar 18, 2011)

Power Pro is the only braid I use. There are other brands that are smoother and quieter, but at twice the price. With the money I save, I can buy a couple bags of Plastics. I use braid on my spinning reels, but not for everything. I use florocarbon and mono for certain tpes of fishing.
Here's a tip! If you have a problem with line twist, start closing the bail by hand instead of cranking. You'll be surprized how much this helps.


----------



## clumzy_31 (Apr 21, 2011)

i use power pro 30lb on all my spinning reels...all the reels are stradics 2500X4 and 1 3000...they hold line pretty good...closing the bail pretty much explains the line twist problem. as all may know the bigger the reel size the better the spinning reel is for power fishing...i still have problems with my stradics when trying to cast fast and reel in fast...bail always closes and this is only for braided line...power pro is what i will only use....i dont buy the 300 yds spools from the store...ive experienced to many bad packs where lines snap...so i buy the 1500yd spool....


----------



## DanMC (Jul 1, 2011)

Braided on everything,including Spinning reel ,period...and no leaders.I just got back into fishing about three years ago and discovered braid and been hooked ever since (PowerPro,P-Line...as long it has that Spectra by Honeywell stuff =D> ).
Dan


----------



## benjineer (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the Power-Pro! I use a short leader (1-2ft) tied with a uni-uni. Maybe I'm showing the fish the knot, but I don't have to cast the knot through the guides. Maybe I'll try a longer leader after hearing some of the comments on here. In freshwater I try to use a leader a little lighter than the braid, so it will be the weak point. Carry a piece of broom handle or something to wrap it around if you have to break it. I've heard of people wrapping it around their reel seat, etc. also. The only problem I have is that sometimes when the line gets loose at the rod tip it will get hung on part of the tip. I guess that's part of it being limp. It usually happens when getting it off a snag. The best thing is it's longevity. There's no memory, and it's still strong after being on a reel for 3 years. I'm using 30lb on my 6500s, etc and 20lb on the smaller reels.


----------



## overboard (Jul 24, 2011)

wow,didn't see anyone mention this. am I the only one that has this problem with braid? we fish for walleyes in a local river. all casting with stickbaits. the braid gets some type of loop in it. I've had this happen 5-6 times a night , fireline is even worse. this isn't happening near the lure , but well up the line. I understand how a knot gets created (close to the lure) and have experienced it with mono , but thats usually like an overhand knot , not a loop. I've heard people refer to these loops as "wind knots". all I know is that I don't have any of these loops when throwing mono. I actually perfer the braid, but would rather not be getting these loops in the line at night , so the line of choice becomes mono.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 25, 2011)

overboard said:


> wow,didn't see anyone mention this. am I the only one that has this problem with braid? we fish for walleyes in a local river. all casting with stickbaits. the braid gets some type of loop in it. I've had this happen 5-6 times a night , fireline is even worse. this isn't happening near the lure , but well up the line. I understand how a knot gets created (close to the lure) and have experienced it with mono , but thats usually like an overhand knot , not a loop. I've heard people refer to these loops as "wind knots". all I know is that I don't have any of these loops when throwing mono. I actually perfer the braid, but would rather not be getting these loops in the line at night , so the line of choice becomes mono.




Wind knots suck!

I find that some braid gets them more often then others - the best so far for avoiding the wind knot is Suffix Performance braid or 832


Additionally, it helps if every so often you take a super long cast and then "pack" the reel by winding the line under tension (just hold it between your fingers)


----------



## cfox74 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've used Fireline and Power pro on my spinning reels. Seems to work fine for me.


----------

